# Rebuilding a 2J Head for a Series 1 BOSS 5 CNC



## dansawyer (Feb 28, 2021)

Just over a month ago a Bridgeport BOSS 5 CNC followed me home. It was a project machine, it was missing the motor and all the vari drive mechanism parts. My first thought - no proplem Bridgeports are very common. The first set back was the discovery that the belt and gear covers from the BOSS are differnent from the manual machines. 
I took a gamble that some where in the assemble of 'covers' there would be common interface between the manual and BOSS machines. I found the mechanics for manual Bridgeport and a set of covers, clutch, gear, and belt. Sure enough - the interface between BOSS clutch cover and the manual gear cover matched. 
This weekend started to assemble the head; as of now the clutch cover, the gear mechanism, and the lower belt housing are in place. The only draw back is the the aluminum gear cover is slightly warped and has very light interference with the belt drive. 
A few remaining parts are due this week. I am hoping that will be able to test the head next weekend. 
(the retro of linuxcnc into the BOSS CNC drive will take a bit longer. )  Dan


----------

